# Set of Carvers



## NYWoodturner (Oct 30, 2016)

@Steve Walker asked me to make him a set of carvers (some time ago).
He purchased two blades that he wanted to use as a size reference and have me put handles on those and make a few others to match. He also purchased a couple finished to show the style he wanted.
(First picture)
Second picture is what I came up with. They are made up of Gaboon Ebony, Cherry burl, Holly and black and red vulcanized paper spacers with an aluminum cap. The steel is CPM-154 at 56.5 HRC.





The two on the left are the blades he purchased.




The handle design is comfortable for a push or a pull cut.
C&C welcome

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 12


----------



## Molokai (Oct 30, 2016)

That's just awesome.... how do you like hidden tang concept, can we expect some knives of that type ?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve Walker (Oct 30, 2016)

Awesome


Not sure what else to say other than a huge thank you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 30, 2016)

Molokai said:


> That's just awesome.... how do you like hidden tang concept, can we expect some knives of that type ?


For carvers I think it's the best way to go. This is a very comfortable handle. Can't argue with that... but for a camp knife or a heavy use knife like that I will stick with a full tang. Kitchen knives I can definitely see hidden tang applications.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 30, 2016)

VERY nice work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 30, 2016)

Beauties Scott !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## deltatango (Oct 30, 2016)

Gorgeous. Really super nice Scott. Really nice. Wow.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 30, 2016)

Too cool!

Now Steve is gonna have to learn how to carve!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist (Oct 30, 2016)

A awesome addition to anyone's collection!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 30, 2016)

Scott that's some fantastic looking cutting tools right there. You've been one busy dude. Those make a guy want to take up carving just so he can brag ...
_
"I'm the proud owner of a set of Satterfield custom carvers." 
_

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Oct 30, 2016)

Fantastic!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 30, 2016)

A most excellent job Scott. Very good looking indeed.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 31, 2016)

Good looking blades Scott! Those look mighty comfortable to work with. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JohnF (Oct 31, 2016)

Those are some sweet looking knives

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (Nov 6, 2016)

Jolly good!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Nov 6, 2016)

Love em!!! I wouldn't take up carving-I would just want to look at them

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve Walker (Nov 7, 2016)

@Kevin,
You were off just a tiny bit.

I'm the proud owner of the FIRST and (so far) ONLY set of Satterfield custom carvers.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## robert flynt (Nov 7, 2016)

Those are beautiful Scott!! Made properly a hidden tang can hold it's own with full tang.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

